# Raw chicken feet?



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Anyone tried feeding raw chicken feet? My tpoos refuses any raw meats or bones. I heard raw is great for their teeth so I was wondering about chicken feet. It doesn't have much meat or blood on it so maybe they just might try it. I've tried necks also but they smelled it and looked at me like I was crazy then walked away. Lol 

They sell cooked or maybe it's dehydrated chicken feet as treats but since it's not raw I'm afraid it might still be a choking hazard. Has anyone tried either the cooked store brought ones or the raw?


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mine love them. I have given them the ones we get from our roosters when we butcher them and they go crazy for them. Our local Stater Bros used to carry then but they stopped . Branna was a bit picky with the necks. I seared the outside up in a little bit of their dog food fat (Blue buffalo wilderness canned has some congealed fat/oil in it) and she immediately started chowin down. Now I just sear them with a bit of olive or coconut oil and she loves them. It just barely cooks the outside (so she will eat it) and defrosts it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i have no answer re chicken feet. just replying so i can mark this thread.

re raw in general: have you tried slicing up raw chicken breasts or thighs (without the bone) into small bits and mixing it with some of their regular food just to get them interested?


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

They hate raw of any kind. I even tried what poodlecrazy did and seared the outside of the necks a bit just so it's not bloody and it smells more like cooked meat but they turned their noses up on them too. They get lamb chop steaks every now and then but if I leave it too medium then the won't eat it. It has to be pretty medium well to well done for them. 

I going to give the raw chicken feet a try. I hope they like it. Gucci has super white teeth and he doesn't even chew on the bully sticks. But I want to have him chewing on something just as a preventive. Miu Miu loves loves loves to chew on bully sticks and wishbones but her teeth in the back are still a bit yellowish. She tends to favor her right side so her right side is very white but her left back teeth are yellow despite me brushing them.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Mine love them! Nice snack food. In fact, I think I have....ah yes, here's a pic of Pixie eating one.










Good luck!

--Q


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

Wish I could find a place where they sell them. Chicken feet are a good source of glucosamine


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I get bags of the feet from My Pet Carnivore. My dogs absolutely love them. There's something deliciously creepy about watching those toes disappear little by little into a happy dog's mouth. Incidentally, I wouldn't depend on bone of any kind cleaning a dog's teeth. Jazz has been eating raw bones for almost a year, and her teeth are still brown in places toward the back of her mouth. The vet doesn't seem to be concerned, says it isn't time for a cleaning, but it doesn't look very nice.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I get the dehydrated ones for Molly and she chews them just like she would a bullystick! She likes the duck feet too! I'm sure if I could find raw ones she like em!!!! Gotta find them though!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau has enjoyed the dried ones in the past, but watching and hearing him munch away is guaranteed to creep you out.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Quossum said:


> Mine love them! Nice snack food. In fact, I think I have....ah yes, here's a pic of Pixie eating one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes. Look at those toe nails! Lol. Pixie sure looks like he's enjoying it


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> Beau has enjoyed the dried ones in the past, but watching and hearing him munch away is guaranteed to creep you out.


That would probably creep me out. Lol. Does Beau chew it slowly? My Gucci boy eats fast especially if he likes it. He'll try to swallow it fast without completely chewing like someone's going to steal it out of his mouth or something. I'm kinda nervous about bones with him. Miu Miu takes her time like a lady eating. She enjoys every bite of her chews.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

MrsKaia said:


> Wish I could find a place where they sell them. Chicken feet are a good source of glucosamine


if there's a chinatown nearby, that's a good place to look for them.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

JudyD said:


> I get bags of the feet from My Pet Carnivore. My dogs absolutely love them. There's something deliciously creepy about watching those toes disappear little by little into a happy dog's mouth. Incidentally, I wouldn't depend on bone of any kind cleaning a dog's teeth. Jazz has been eating raw bones for almost a year, and her teeth are still brown in places toward the back of her mouth. The vet doesn't seem to be concerned, says it isn't time for a cleaning, but it doesn't look very nice.


Get a tooth scraper. It is not hard to do and I get the occasional bit of tarter that Swizzle gets. I must say he is a good chewer though so raw bones do most of the work.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle has had dehydrated chicken feet but not raw. Yummy!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

CT Girl said:


> Get a tooth scraper.


For dogs? Is there a brand you recommend? Where can I find one?


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I just saw your response to the other thread about brushing teeth. It looks scary but I might give it a try for Miu Miu.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> Get a tooth scraper.


As My babies says, what kind and where?


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

JudyD said:


> As My babies says, what kind and where?


I copied this from the other thread.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

At what age would there be yellowing/tarter if the teeth aren't brushed? Of course this is generally speaking and without chicken feet or bones.
Would it be 3 years old? Older? Younger?
Luce has beautiful white teeth now, I would just like an idea


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Miu Miu is 2 now. She only has yellowing on the left back tooth. She flavors her right side and does most of her chewing on the right side. Gucci is 2 and 4 months and no yellowing at all. Gucci isn't even a chewer. He barely even chews on the bully sticks. He's too lazy to keep munching. Lol


----------

